# (NY) GMHR MHR WR I TTF CAS-HI Shady Character (fox red)



## Dave Combs (Feb 28, 2003)

'Oakley' now at stud to approved bitches. 
Earning his MHR in 2015 as well as a NAHRA Invitational pass, he also passed 8/9 tests in 2016 gaining his GMHR. 
Excellent marker, runs straight lines and amazing on upland game. 
Throws fox red, extremely biddable pups.
Natural breeding with current brucellosis or fresh semen available. 








Hips LR-20639G27M-VPI - Good
Elbows LR-EL61204M27-VPI - Normal
Eyes LR-EYE3271/30M-VPI - Clear
Clear for EIC, PRA and CNM by parentage


----------

